# suspension scolaire



## Monicaallred

Bonjour,

Au Canada on parle de suspension scolaire (punition appliquée aux élèves qui comprend l'interdiction d'aller à l'école pendant quelques jours). Et en France ? Se sert-on de la même expression ?

Merci d'avance !


----------



## Philippides

On parle plutôt d'exclusion
Quelles sont les punitions ou sanctions applicables au collège ou au lycée ?


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci, Philippides !

Et est-ce qu'il y a une manière plutôt informelle de le dire, comme un mot d'argot, un verlan, etc. ?


----------



## Philippides

Le plus courant me semble être "il s'est fait jeter du lycée" voire "il s'est fait tej' du bahut"

Edit : A la réflexion, le plus courant doit être "virer"


----------



## Maître Capello

À mon sens, une _exclusion_ est *définitive*, tandis qu'une _suspension_ est *temporaire*.


----------



## DearPrudence

Dans le langage courant, en France, il me semble bien qu'on parle d'exclusion pour une interdiction de cours temporaire, comme définitive.
Pour lever toute ambiguïté, on peut ajouter "temporaire", comme dans le lien du service public, indiqué par Philippides, ou indiquer le nombre de jours.
Je n'ai, pour ma part, jamais entendu parler de suspension dans le contexte scolaire.

D'autres exemples pris au hasard :
Collège : l'exclusion temporaire, une punition bête et méchante ?
Procédure disciplinaire : quels sont vos droits ?

Si je cherche "suspension lycée" dans un moteur de recherche, par contre, au mieux, je trouve des articles sur des professeurs qui sont suspendus (de leurs fonctions), ou des cours, ou des transports scolaires qui sont suspendus, mais pas des élèves.

Et pour répondre à l'autre question de monicaallred, un équivalent familier pourrait être en effet "*virer*" (avec le nombre de jours, pour indiquer que c'est seulement temporaire et non définitif, ce que "virer" peut indiquer aussi).


----------



## OLN

Je suis d'accord avec _exclusion_ (ou _renvoi_)_ temporaire_.

Quand on fait une rapide recherche, on voit que les "élèves suspendus" sont tous canadiens, hormis un exemple trouvé sur Legifrance où les élèves en questions font partie des "élèves, stagiaires et auditeurs fonctionnaires" de l’École nationale des ponts et chaussées (élèves fonctionnaires rémunérés).
Pour être suspendu, il faut exercer une fonction, une charge, un office. Le TLFi ne donne l'usage de _suspendre quelqu'un_ que dans trois domaines (c'est plus retreint que _mettre à pied_) :


> a) _ADMIN._ Relever temporairement quelqu'un de ses fonctions.
> b) _DR. CANONIQUE_. [Le suj. désigne l'autorité eccl.] Interdire momentanément à un prêtre l'exercice de son ministère.
> c) _SPORTS_. [Le suj. désigne l'autorité fédérale] Interdire provisoirement ou définitivement à un sportif titulaire d'une licence de participer aux épreuves officielles.


----------



## danielc

Maître Capello said:


> À mon sens, une _exclusion_ est *définitive*, tandis qu'une _suspension_ est *temporaire*.


Dit-on_ suspension scolaire_ en Suisse?


----------



## JClaudeK

DearPrudence said:


> Dans le langage courant, en France, il me semble bien qu'on parle d'exclusion pour une interdiction de cours temporaire, comme définitive.
> Pour lever toute ambiguïté, on peut ajouter "temporaire", comme dans le lien du service public, indiqué par Philippides, ou indiquer le nombre de jours.
> Je n'ai, pour ma part, jamais entendu parler de suspension dans le contexte scolaire.






Monicaallred said:


> Et est-ce qu'il y a une manière plutôt informelle de le dire, comme un mot d'argot, un verlan, etc. ?
> 
> 
> Philippides said:
> 
> 
> 
> Le plus courant me semble être "il s'est fait jeter du lycée" voire "il s'est fait tej' du bahut"
> Edit : A la réflexion, le plus courant doit être "virer"
Click to expand...

"Il s'est fait jeter (?), virer du bahut." signifie, pour moi, que l'exclusion est définitive.

Si c'est temporaire, il faut ajouter le nombre de jours, par exemple: "Il s'est fait exclure/ virer une semaine du bahut."


----------



## Soffie_54

D'accord avec JClaude K: on ajoute la durée d'exclusion derrière "exclure" si c'est temporaire, et si on ne met rien derrière, c'est que l'exclusion est définitive.


----------



## Maître Capello

danielc said:


> Dit-on_ suspension scolaire_ en Suisse?


Pour des mesures temporaires, on parle tant de _suspension_ que d'_exclusion temporaire_. Pour des mesures définitives, on ne parle que d'_exclusion (définitive)_. On ne précise généralement pas _scolaire_, le contexte rendant le plus souvent cet ajout superflu.


----------



## Philippides

JClaudeK said:


> "Il s'est fait jeter (?), virer du bahut." signifie, pour moi, que l'exclusion est définitive.
> 
> Si c'est temporaire, il faut ajouter le nombre de jours, par exemple: "Il s'est fait exclure/ virer une semaine du bahut."


Bonjour, 

Oui, que ce soit dans le langage courant (exclure) ou familier (virer, jeter), on comprends a priori que c'est définitif. Il est nécessaire de préciser le nombre de jours ou d'ajouter un adjectif (mais je ne trouve pas d'adjectif familier pour "temporairement")


----------



## Nicomon

Il me semble évident qu'on dit « suspendre » par extension de ce sens : 





> Empêcher momentanément (quelqu’un) d’exercer ses fonctions, son travail. Suspendre un joueur, un employé.


Je ne sais pas si ça se dit ailleurs mais au Québec, en cas de mesures définitives, on entend parfois « expulsion » à la place d'« exclusion définitive ».
Bien sûr, « renvoi » est courant aussi.

Par contre, « exclusion » se dit également et serait compris : 





> Le PASS, programme alternatif à la suspension scolaire : guide de prévention de *l'exclusion scolaire* au secondaire.


  Et en langage populaire on dit « se faire mettre dehors / renvoyer de l'école ».


OLN said:


> on voit que les "élèves suspendus" sont tous canadiens,


  Là, j'aurais dit « mis en suspension ». Ou bien « exclus » comme dans cet exemple, extrait de :
http://www.edu.gov.on.ca/fre/safeschools/SuspensionExpulsionFR.pdf


> Les élèves *faisant l'objet d'une suspension* sont temporairement *exclus* de l'école pendant une période pouvant aller de 1 à 20 jours de classe.


 Qu'il s'agisse d'élèves ou d'employés, je n'aime pas du tout ce « suspendus », qui me fait penser à « accrochés à un cintre ».


----------



## danielc

Il est quand même possible de parler d'une personne suspendue, qu'il s'agisse d'élèves, d'employés, ou joueur.

Quelques exemples:

1. Une source canadienne- voir au 22, Suspension des officers ou membres. Je mets en gras.

"Tout membre du corps de police pourra être *suspendu* ou démis de charge par le commissaire ou par l'un des surintendants à qui le commissaire en aura délégué le pouvoir..."

80 CHAP. 35. Acte concernant l'administration de la justice et l'établissement d'un corps de police dans les Territoires du Nord-Ouest.

2. Une source suisse-voir en bas, dans le deuxième paragraphe sous _*Le résultat d’analyse anormal*_

"Si la substance retrouvée est dite « non-spécifiée » (à la différence des substances « spécifiées », il est peu vraisemblable que la présence de substances « non-spécifiées » puisse s’expliquer par une cause crédible non liée au dopage), le coureur est provisoirement *suspendu* (bien que cela ne constitue pas une preuve a priori de culpabilité).



Programme antidopage UCI

Ce qui convient pour des flics ou des dopés convient aussi pour des élèves. C'est le sens indiqué par Nicomon, "Empêcher momentanément (quelqu’un) d’exercer ses fonctions, son travail."


----------



## Nicomon

danielc said:


> Il est quand même possible de parler d'une personne suspendue, qu'il s'agisse d'élèves, d'employés, ou joueur.


  Je n'ai pas écrit que c'était impossible.  Je sais très  bien qu'on le dit/lit couramment dans ce sens!


> - Momentanément arrêté. Travaux suspendus. Séance suspendue.
> - Remis à plus tard. Jugement suspendu.
> - À qui on a momentanément interdit l’exercice de ses fonctions, de son travail. Magistrat suspendu. Athlète suspendu pour dopage.


Je dis seulement  (et ça n'engage personne d'autre) que je n'aime pas cet adjectif, employé seul, quand il s'agit de personnes. 
Aucun problème avec « suspendu pour xyz », « suspendu de ses fonctions / de l'école / de charge ».


----------



## JClaudeK

danielc said:


> Ce qui convient pour des flics ou des dopés convient aussi pour des élèves.


Ce qui semble vrai pour le Canada ne l'est pas pour la France (à ma connaissance).
Je n'ai jamais vu ni entendu le terme "élève suspendu" et n'ai rien trouvé sur Internet si ce n'est  _"Harcèlement scolaire près de Valenciennes : un élève suspendu par les pieds dans le vide" ._


----------



## Nicomon

J'ai compris en lisant les posts de Maitre Capello que « _suspension_ » se disait aussi en Suisse.

Et je vous invite à lire ce document, pour ce qui est de la France :
http://www.courcouronnes.fr/wp-content/uploads/2013/02/Courcouronnes91080_LaQuinzaine30BDF.pdf.

En particulier la section intitulée : *2010 : Alternative Suspension*


> Constat : L’élève suspendu de son établissement scolaire se retrouve trop souvent livré à lui-même, vivant un désengagement tant scolaire que social.
> Mise en œuvre : Les élèves suspendus sont accueillis de 3 à 5 jours dans un groupe ne dépassant pas 6 élèves.


 Le PASS (programme alternatif à la suspension scolaire) a été conçu au Canada, mais on tend à l'exporter.


----------



## Monicaallred

Merci énormément à tout le monde !


----------

